# The day I met Superman!



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 17, 2006)

I wanted to share this fun photo manip. with everyone even though I'll never be able to change the fact that it's super grainy and was shot through a highly reflective window  

Anyway...*swoon* :greenpbl:


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 17, 2006)

hah, fun shot.

hope the boyfriend didnt get to jealous


----------



## Arch (Jun 17, 2006)

cool........


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2006)

NIce one.


----------



## Wigwam Jones (Jun 21, 2006)

He looks like he just smelled something bad.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 21, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> hah, fun shot.
> 
> hope the boyfriend didnt get to jealous


 
Boyfriend took the photo! hehe


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 21, 2006)

Wigwam Jones said:
			
		

> He looks like he just smelled something bad.


 
Ahhh you insulted superman! You're askin' for it!

Thanks to everyone who thought it was funny. Glad you liked it:greenpbl:


----------



## Wigwam Jones (Jun 21, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Ahhh you insulted superman! You're askin' for it!



Well, they say you don't tug on Superman's cape.  Or spit into the wind.  Or pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger.  I forget the last part.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 21, 2006)

Wigwam Jones said:
			
		

> Well, they say you don't tug on Superman's cape. Or spit into the wind. Or pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger. I forget the last part.


 
...kick spiderman in the crotch


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 21, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> ...kick spiderman in the crotch


 
Umm this reminds me of another great shot we got that night, buuuut it might not be appropriate here:greenpbl: :lmao:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 22, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Umm this reminds me of another great shot we got that night, buuuut it might not be appropriate here:greenpbl: :lmao:



It didn't have anything to do with a head turn and a cough, did it?... :shock:


----------

